# Coffee Tops List of Foods to Avoid While Driving



## Daniel (Oct 18, 2009)

Coffee is at the top of the list:



> *Top 10 foods to avoid while driving*
> 
> 1. *Coffee.* Even with a travel lid, hot coffee can find its way out of the opening when you hit a bump.
> 
> ...


 
Regarding the study:



> In a recent analysis of 32,303 drivers nationwide, NHTSA found eating was a bigger distraction than using a hand-held cell phone.
> 
> Drivers Beware: The ten most dangerous foods to eat while driving


----------



## NicNak (Oct 18, 2009)

The worst part about it is so many people do the weirdest things while driving.

I have seen people trying to put on make up, shaving with an electric shaver,  I was once "bumped" at a stop light by a lady who was on her mobile phone and taking notes.

And ofcourse, she proceded to get mad at me when I got out of the car to make sure there was no damage.  Like it was my fault


----------



## Daniel (Oct 18, 2009)

Fortunately, in the future, there will be technology that will alert you if there is a female driver behind you. Until then, you may want to paint your car school-bus yellow and get one of those "Baby on Board" signs


----------



## Jazzey (Oct 18, 2009)

:searchid Daniel actually just make a sexist comment???:smack:


----------



## Jackie (Oct 18, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> :searchid Daniel actually just make a sexist comment???:smack:



I just noticed that too! Shame on you Daniel:


----------



## Jazzey (Oct 18, 2009)

http://www.cartoonstock.com/newscartoons/cartoonists/mba/lowres/mban349l.jpg  :teehee:


----------



## Daniel (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't want to take all the credit. I'm willing to share it with NN who pointed out the obvious:



> Women are very good at multitasking, but unfortunately, they attempt this while driving as well.
> 
> Comments: Female Drivers are Better Than Male Drivers - A Proven Fact



BTW, the reason men don't ask for directions is because they are good drivers and so aren't worried about having to drive longer.


----------



## Jazzey (Oct 18, 2009)

Daniel said:


> BTW, the reason men don't ask for directions is because they are good drivers and so aren't worried about having to drive longer.



:lol:  I had to remove my thanks to you Daniel, you shouldn't be allowed to edit your posts "after" I've thanked you for them.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 18, 2009)

> Coffee. Even with a travel lid, hot coffee can find its way out of the opening when you hit a bump.



The coffee risk isn't limited to the possibility of getting burned by a hot liquid. It's also about having it all over your clothing when you emerge from the vehicle on your way to a meeting where you hope to impress someone with your competence and professionalism.

_Not that that's every hjappened to me..._


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 18, 2009)

Daniel said:


> Fortunately, in the future, there will be technology that will alert you if there is a female driver behind you. Until then, you may want to paint your car school-bus yellow and get one of those "Baby on Board" signs



In the UK, when someone is learning to drive, they have (or used to years ago) what are called *L* plates, basically a sign put in the window with a large red L to warn people that the driver may make sudden erratic stops or turns or other unusual actions.

I've often thought that this was an excellent idea that should be adopted and expanded in North America. We do have those Baby on Board signs - they were intended initially to ask other drivers to be careful around vehicles transporting babies but the real value is in warning the rest of us that the driver may be distracted by what the baby is doing so stay the heck out of her way! 

Other additions to the L plate concept that could be considered:

T plate - teenage driver, probably with 6 or 7 other teens piled into the vehicle, all talking at once in loud voices trying to be heard over the sound of RAP played at volumes that would drown out a jet engine.

O plate - old person driving (that's why you cannot see his or her head over the back of the seat) - likely to travel at 20-50 kph below the speed limit and to stop at least 5 car lengths before a stop light or stop sign, after which they may continue to remain stopped for anywhere up to 20 or 30 minutes while they try to figure out what to do next - oh and don't forget those signals, which are always on... what Jerry Seinfeld called "the eventual left turn".

D plate - dog inside, liable to jump around from window to window or from the back into the front seat - a distraction factor similar to the "Baby on Board" warning - why don't we have pet restraints like baby seats?

I'll leave the description of the W plate to Daniel, since he's already in trouble.


----------



## Jazzey (Oct 18, 2009)

> I've often thought that this was an excellent idea that should be adopted and expanded in North America. We do have those Baby on Board signs - they were intended initially to ask other drivers to be careful around vehicles transporting babies but the real value is in warning the rest of us that the driver may be distracted by what the baby is doing so stay the heck out of *her* way!



Uh...yeah, hate to break it to you...But, I smell sexism here too..."off you go" to the dog house with Daniel. :smack:

http://www.onebean.com/images/doghouse2_02.jpg


----------



## Daniel (Oct 18, 2009)

On that note:



> This is exactly why I almost never drive. Women’s brains are all over the place - that’s not disrespectful, just the nature of the female that her thought process is multi-dimensional. Men have much simpler minds. They focus on whatever’s in front of them at the moment. There’s no capacity for anything else. Of course that’s just a generalization.
> 
> Inside the Mind of a Female Driver


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 18, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> But, I smell sexism here too..."off you go" to the dog house with Daniel. :smack:



Not at all. I'm talking abiout parents, not just mothers. Dads are just as bad.


----------



## Jazzey (Oct 18, 2009)

ok, I guess Daniel's on his own.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 18, 2009)

Fortunately, where I live, a doghouse is more than sufficient for winter


----------



## Jazzey (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## white page (Oct 18, 2009)

> 8. *Jelly donuts*. It's not possible to eat one without watching the center ooze out.



I love this one :rofl:


----------



## Daniel (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah, I guess the moral of the story is to get glazed donuts without the filling. Or an Egg McMuffin. And though coffee is a no-no, there is still milk and orange juice, respectively.


----------



## NicNak (Oct 18, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> O plate - old person driving (that's why you cannot see his or her head over the back of the seat) - likely to travel at 20-50 kph below the speed limit and to stop at least 5 car lengths before a stop light or stop sign, after which they may continue to remain stopped for anywhere up to 20 or 30 minutes while they try to figure out what to do next - oh and don't forget those signals, which are always on... what Jerry Seinfeld called "the eventual left turn".



.....and if they are visable in the car, the transparant purple and blue hair colour can be a distraction to other drivers :teehee:


----------

